# 72 GTO 19in Front 20in Rear, PLEASE ADVISE



## andre.72gto (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey Guys! I just purchased 72 GTO. Thats my first project ,was hoping to get some advice. Im attaching pictures of the look im trying to get. Not sure if it will require any modifications done. 
I dont have specs on orange judge but the silver one has 295/30/19 front and 345/30/20 rear. 





















Thank you!


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

I P255 60 15s on the back of my 72, and maybe the biggest that will fit in the back is a P295 if you don't have the stock exhaust the loops around the back of the wheels. 

P245s in the front, little bit of room left at full lock. The cars in those pictures look like some serious clearancing was done








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## andre.72gto (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks 11th Indian!
Anyone else has experience with installing larger rims?


----------



## Fuddy (Aug 7, 2018)

This is best, and what wife has on her 72. Those 19",20" rubber band tires will ride and handle rough.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragtopbird (Dec 8, 2018)

If I remember right you will need to winding the wheel housing I doing a 66 pro-touring 66 and we are going with 345s


----------

